# Thread hanging by the cichlid



## sabv (Jul 9, 2010)

Hi,

It seems like we may have worm attached to one of the cichlids. I see a thread hanging at the bottom of his/her body. 

What should be done to treat it?

Regards,
Sabv


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

Can you provide a picture? Where is this "thread"? Is it near the anus? What colour is it? How long has it been there? Have this cichlid been acting weirdly lately?


----------



## sabv (Jul 9, 2010)

*Re: Thread hanging*

It is hanging along the length of the body at the bottom. It starts from about halfway from front under the body and hangs. The fish doesn't seem to be bothered by it at all. It has been around for 1 or 2 days. It is dark red in color. I will try and get a good picture if I can lure him/her out of the hiding place.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Callamanus worms

You will need to treat the tank.


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

TBemba said:


> Callamanus worms
> 
> You will need to treat the tank.


Oh god no, my tank might also have that. I'm not sure yet, as one of my guppies doesn't like to move and she is staying at the top of the tank. I've heard it's difficult to treat and that you need Levaisome (Is that how you spell it?).


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

I have levamisole if you guys decide it's camallanus. No need to worry .


----------



## sabv (Jul 9, 2010)

*Re: Thread hanging*

I am not sure if we have this worm or not. I have noticed previously that these were hanging with some fish but then disappeared. Also, I observed that one of the fish shed this thread.

The pictures that I was able to find on internet do not resemble the thread that I see on my fishes.

Is there a way to verify? I spent around 30 minutes trying to capture a good shot of it.

Regards,
sabv


----------

